# pain in ovary



## maryuuna

I am 5 weeks pregnant and having light pain in my right ovary. It isn't sharp, more like stretching, but its still hurts. And sometimes I'm having cramps also. I am worried, that it may be ectopic pregnancy :( Can it be?


----------



## priya

Hi Maryunna....Im 4 weeks 5days pg evn I haf a veryy faint pain in my ovary and I look'd up for it , it says only if its severe pain wid vaginal bleeding thn its a concern....And at this time in pregnancy I guess its common .... 
This is my first pregnancy soo evn im a bit scared and worried over tiny things...
Hope this helps...:hugs:


----------



## Jemima

Don't worry. It's normal to have pains during the early stages of pregnancy. It's all to do with the stretching and period type cramps are normal too. Try not to worry too much, you will be feeling all sorts of little pains as your pregnancy progresses. x


----------



## nikky0907

It could be streching pains...I have them also,it's when your pelvis and uterus are streching for the growth...

It could be just cramping,wich is completely normal...


----------



## kategt

I've read that until the placenta grows your ovaries provide progesterone to keep the pregnancy going, a cyst gets created on them to provide the progesterone. I too got these pains a week or so ago, thats what got me through!


----------



## pocahontas35

I am having these pains as well. In fact, the more kids you have the worse they can be. I have had the wind knocked out of me, some of the sharp pains are so strong. But, I had a scan of my ovaries last week and they said they were fine. It is pretty common, but they make us all worry don't they?


----------



## lifeloveus

This is my third pregnancy and in everyone i get the stretching feeling in my ovaries. Its nothing too worry about its just your body adjusting to your pregnancy . Unless the pain becomes hurtful and /or you have vaginal bleeding everything should be just fine . Good Luck


----------

